# well, that's done



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

the move that is ;o) Still got to get organized but thankfully it is done. I am dog tiyard and mad at the stupid H. Left me to deal with it all alone, and some of his shyt was still in the condo ;o( so I had to decide on his things too...so the trash won ;o) Being alone is not so bad after you get past the crash part. I am sitting in a beautiful B&N using their WiFi and enjoying my holiday. H is probably somewhere with a drink in his hand. Oh well, everyone told me it would be like this....and it's true ;o) Hope everyone here is doiung better and betterer too ;o)


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

wow, you're done with the physical separation. Or have you divorced as well?

I am still in the same house but my divorce court date is 7/19. My realtor feels that he will have a contract in 10 days (oh the optimism) and then I will have the physical detachment.

I wonder what it will all be like and where I will go.

I had a quiet 4th but I am getting ready to come alive again.

Enjoy what's left the day. It's beginning to thunder here.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Sparkles he has been gone since 3/24, left me while I was at work ;o( kiuda funny now. I moved out of the bigger condo and into a smaller one. I have been detaching for 3 months now,and it is getting pretty easy. I had a few tears this weekend from missing him and SD to being so pissed that he left me to handle all of this alone, when this move was for him and his daughter....he is a bastid of the worse kind ;o( I pray that all your loose ends come together positively for you very soon.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, finally....I am in the new place and it is wonderful. I love it, and there is a brook right outside my place and I can hear the water babbling down ;o) This is very soothing for me, and the thoughts of my H are few and far in between. I know the end of the sad teary days are not over, but I can not see any in the near future. I have been through it all this weekend and I am very tired. H left me a lot to do on my own, and it was totally unfair. I moved from my previous place to ensure that my SD would have her own room and be more comfortable. His just leaving like that is just plain selfish and inconsiderate, but hey...that that does not kill you will make you stronger ;o)


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

hesnothappy: Congrats on your new home! It sounds like an oasis. Have fun decorating and meeting the neighbors or finding peace of mind on your journey.

For me, the future is still cloudy, I am working on trust and faith.

I do not have any children, my one and only (from first marriage of 23 yrs) is 26 yrs old. Never liked this stbxh and is clicking her heels in impatience that I get on with my life. Needless to say, no understanding of the pain there.

It is much better to see the person's defects of character; it makes moving on a little easier. Your daughter will appreciate you as a whole person and so will you.

And you are so right about pain making us stronger. Don't you feel it?
Hug to you and your new life!


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

@Sparkles, I can feel it. I can't find the urge to cry for nothing these days. The younglady in this situation is his daughter, and I pray that we can reconnect someday soon. But I know she gets the negativity from both sides, her crazy daddy and her sorry mom. I will be patient on that front. I will pray you find your path soon, trust and faith are two good characteristics to work on these days. I love the new place and it is an Oasis for me. Happy is returning. Everyone have a good day!


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hesnothappy,

Glad you are settling into your new place. I just realized from the dates you posted both of us starting going through this process around the same time. March 10th I discovered 2nd affair by the 27th it was apparent he had no desire to salvage our marriage. Just like you I had to do everything on my own throughout this entire process. I am thankful I had my family help me move in the apt I have been using commuting but now will live in full time due to my job and trying to sell or rent house. Maybe both of our stbxh read some secret book about how to abandon your life/loved ones and not care. 

I am glad it did not stop us from handling business which is hard to do going through all of this but you bring up a good word (detaching). This is apart of the process especially when things happen abruptly. 

The tears have become less at times thank goodness because they do not deserve any extra tears from all this we have been through but we are survivors!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

d1221, thanks for stopping by. Yes, we are in the same time period ;o( My H is just an azz, plain and simple. Life goes on for us and will make is do what it do ;o) (Ray) The very best to you and your new spot as well.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Why did I spend all that time 10 weeks doing all that crying...I got this!


----------



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

Congrats on the move hesnot!
I hope I will be able to say this one day;



hesnothappy said:


> Why did I spend all that time 10 weeks doing all that crying...I got this!


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

You will CD and you will laugh at the thoughts of you bent ova crying your eyes and heart out cause someone didn't have the fortitude to love you the way you deserve. It laughable I tellya ;o) Not really laughing, because you will know that the pain is real at the time. All of the emotions are real at the time and we just have to work through them. We are blessed with family and friends who care enough to be light unto you feet to get you on the right path. I will send you good vibes that your time is near.


----------

